# Review on Pure Paws Silk Basics



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I ordered the travel size to try out and wanted to say it is WONDERFUL. Abbigail has a cotton coat and the spray on condition really was great with combing her out wet. I usually struggle with that. I have used Tropiclean and CC's, which were both great, but for her coat I believe I will be sticking with the Pure Paws. :aktion033:


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I have been trying the reconstructing conditioner and I love it! I am definitely going to be trying the shampoo but I'm unsure whether I should be getting the reconstructing shampoo or the silk line. Maybe Hedy can weigh in on this with her thoughts  I also love the smell of the reconstructing line and wondering if the silk line has a similar scent. Maybe I should try the travel size as well.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I am no help at all == I LOVE both of them for different reasons. The fragrance are very different families == Reconstructing being more floral. SILK is really fantastic line for nourishing the coat. Purple bottle Reconstructing Shine spray is a great light daily mister for brush outs with no build-up since I use it 2x daily for 2-3 weeks (I don't bathe as frequently cuz they smell and look nice).

I like BOTH/AND === have fun ladies!...love new grooming products!!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

MalteseObsessed said:


> I am no help at all == I LOVE both of them for different reasons. The fragrance are very different families == Reconstructing being more floral. SILK is really fantastic line for nourishing the coat. Purple bottle Reconstructing Shine spray is a great light daily mister for brush outs with no build-up since I use it 2x daily for 2-3 weeks (I don't bathe as frequently cuz they smell and look nice).
> 
> I like BOTH/AND === have fun ladies!...love new grooming products!!


I think that I will get the full size reconstructing shampoo first then. May as well stick to the same scent . I'll grab the travel pack of the silk line. .....the reconstructing conditioner smells more lightly spicy to me, but I get confused with scents. Lol. - you're right, Hedy, you're no help ...Lol... and a bad influence on my bank account too.:Flowers 2::heart:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I used the reconstructing on Lexie and it was great, but I'm finding it a little drying on Georgie and Bayleigh is allergic to it (she's allergic to a lot of things though). I am totally loving the CC Spec 10 on both of them. This is the first store bought line I've ever been able to use on Bayleigh, my daughter made her limited ingredient shampoo for years.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I have the silk line travel & love it. I will probably buy the travel kit of the reconstructing line. Need to stop buying !!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Ann Mother said:


> I have the silk line travel & love it. I will probably buy the travel kit of the reconstructing line. Need to stop buying !!


Haha...I hear you! I need to stop buying as well. I couldn't even tell you the name of the current crap I'm using on my own hair right now. :wacko1:


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> I used the reconstructing on Lexie and it was great, but I'm finding it a little drying on Georgie and Bayleigh is allergic to it (she's allergic to a lot of things though). I am totally loving the CC Spec 10 on both of them. This is the first store bought line I've ever been able to use on Bayleigh, my daughter made her limited ingredient shampoo for years.



I love spectrum 10 too! I just wanted to try something new. Hedys dogs always look fantastic. I blame her. It's her fault :innocent:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I primarily choose products specific to the style that my dogs wear. The Korean American fusion type of cuts that we enjoy call for a specific quality in the coat in order for the faces to hold their look ==== so I lean towards favoring products that bulk up and stiffen the coat.

Like the new product I am obsessed with is the Pure Paws Amplify line that is really helps out with the muzzle in Korean cuts and helps create a super even coat when you clipper a short torso. Some maltese torso come out uneven or the short hairs collapse == but this Amplify bulks up each shaft and I have one dog's fur turn into Dolce's fur with just one wash. Her torso hair stayed standing for 2 weeks and my kids and hubby thought she was a different dog altogether. 

The Ultra Reconstructing, the Factor Zero and the Amplify all are good for OUR particular shorter torso Korean fusion cuts.

The coats that I truly admire are those here on SM and on FB that have their dogs in full silky coats, which I think favor more the Spec 10 and Pure Paws SILK line. These produce that silky soft to the touch and visually reflective and shiny type of coat === and I use these on the legs, tail and long ears to capture the light and shine.

If my dogs were in full coat I probably would lean towards primarily Silk and Spec10 as my GT.

NOT to tickle anyone's pocketbook anymore == but there is a new line of products that I preordered from Chrisman....should be arriving tomorrow...:w00t::chili::w00t:


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I received my Pure Paws Star Line No Rinse Spray this week. Because of it being shipped late they had sent me the Reconstructing Shine Spray as a bonus! I tried them both and love them!

Thanks Hedy for your reviews and convincing me to try their products! I'll definitely be ordering other things from their different product lines!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I love Pure Paw products. I order All the products that came in a trial pack. I have only used the silk and love it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The Silk spray turned Soda (in coat) into a giant mat. Not impressed. I use it on Roo's short coat with no issue.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

So far, I'm enjoying the Pure Paw products and delivering results with Maggie's coat.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

As I've mentioned before, I'm in love with how silky and easily detangled Kenco Plum White products make my girls, but I'm tempted to try Pure Paws. Kenco isn't always easy to come by. I will say the smell is heavenly!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

MalteseObsessed said:


> I primarily choose products specific to the style that my dogs wear. The Korean American fusion type of cuts that we enjoy call for a specific quality in the coat in order for the faces to hold their look ==== so I lean towards favoring products that bulk up and stiffen the coat.
> 
> Like the new product I am obsessed with is the Pure Paws Amplify line that is really helps out with the muzzle in Korean cuts and helps create a super even coat when you clipper a short torso. Some maltese torso come out uneven or the short hairs collapse == but this Amplify bulks up each shaft and I have one dog's fur turn into Dolce's fur with just one wash. Her torso hair stayed standing for 2 weeks and my kids and hubby thought she was a different dog altogether.
> 
> ...


Ok Hedy, idea for a new VLOG, I need to see exactly what's used and how to use it for the Korean style cuts! (Shampoos and sprays!)  You use the amplify spray on the muzzle? How exactly do you apply it, do you just spray it on the comb? I'd like to see details on the hairstyles of your pups and exactly what their regular routine is as far as the sprays and such.

Isn't the factor zero for stripping out all the hair styling products that are in the hair? I thought it was something you used occasionally in between other shampoos, or is that wrong?


----------

